# Sustituir motor a Nissan pick up D21



## ocamposanchez (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola a todos. Desde Cuba les escribo. Tengo una Nissan pick up D21 producida en 2008 por Nissan Mexicana S.A de CV, en Planta Cuernavaca, número VIN: 3N6GD13S8ZK865565, vino con un motor TD27 Diesel, pero ahora necesitamos reemplazar el motor, nos ha sido difícil encontrar un motor nuevo o reconstruido del tipo TD27 Diesel. Tenemos disponible aquí en Cuba en nuestro almacén un motor NISSAN KA24 de gasolina. Necesito saber si es posible instalarlo en la D21(si es compatible en las especificaciones del par con la transmisión) y en cuanto a la instalación eléctrica, que elementos necesito(considero que sea la unidad electrónica y el haz de cables). Por favor si alguien tiene elementos de este tema lo agradecería mucho.
Saludos cordiales,

Andres Ocampo Sanchez
CUBA
:wtf:


----------

